# Speaker sizes for 1993 Sentra SE-R



## Sentra5646 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im going to install some door/rear speakers cause mine are dead. What are the sizes, every store says sumthing different. So please help out. I did search so if someone has alread coverd it then dont say i didnt. Thanks


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

6-3/4" for the rear

I know in the sedan the front speakers are 6-1/2" Don't know if it's the same for the coupe


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

you can use 6 1/2" speakers f&r, but 6 3/4" will fit better in the rear deck. also watch out for the speaker depth in the front i think 2 1/8" is the max. anything deeper might rub on the window regulator...


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

So for the front's you just take the panel off mount them in and place the door panel back on over top of them? The opening just look's so small i haven't attepted it because i figured my 6's wouldn't fit i was going out to buy 4's or something to fit in there, i'll have to check the depth for sure though i have SAS Bazookas which have a deep mounting depth.


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

sentrapower93 said:


> you can use 6 1/2" speakers f&r, but 6 3/4" will fit better in the rear deck. also watch out for the speaker depth in the front i think 2 1/8" is the max. anything deeper might rub on the window regulator...


any idea who makes a decent 6 1/2" with only a 2 1/8" depth?

thanks

-vq


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

vqman said:


> any idea who makes a decent 6 1/2" with only a 2 1/8" depth?
> 
> thanks
> 
> -vq


I have Concepts all around in my sentra. They make a great 6 1/2 and it doesn't rub at all. They come with a 6 year warranty and have a 400 watt max.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have infinity 6 1/2" 2-ways all around they sound good, paid $69 ea. a few years ago. Got them from crutchfield, they were a big help in making me choose the right fitting speakers for my car. They also supplied free speaker adapters and wiring harness, which resulted in an easy smooth install...


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

sentrapower93 said:


> I have infinity 6 1/2" 2-ways all around they sound good, paid $69 ea. a few years ago. Got them from crutchfield, they were a big help in making me choose the right fitting speakers for my car. They also supplied free speaker adapters and wiring harness, which resulted in an easy smooth install...



I ended up going with Diamond M6 Components...

thanks

-vq


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice choice.

DATs are excellent speakers.


----------

